# Ping verbessern mit neuem Router



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich werde in nächster Zeit wieder zurück zu Festnetzinternet wechseln, da mir 4G/Lte einfach zu unstabil für gaming, Cloud usw ist.

Nun hätte ich eine Frage bzw vielleicht hat da einer hier Ahnung von. 
Hat es einen effektiven Nutzen wenn ich hinter dem Modem meines Providers noch einen Router dazwischen hänge welcher vielleicht nochmals besseren Ping generieren kann, wenn mehrere Leute im Wlan hängen? 
Bzw der Traffic besser verwandelt wird?
Gibt es da Vorteile oder sind die fast gar nicht spürbar?

Ich würde mir sowas holen.:

Asus RT-AC88U Wireless Dualband AC3100 Pro-Gamer WLAN Router (1.4 GHz Dual-Core CPU, App Steuerung, AiProtection by Trendmirco, Wave2 Mu-Mimo, Multifunktion-USB 3.0) Asus RT-AC88U Wireless Dualband AC3100 Pro-Gamer WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn du bisher freiwillig LTE als Festnetzersatz genutzt hast nehme ich mal schwer an, die DSL-Leistung ist ziemlich langsam (d.h. 16.000 oder weniger)?
Dann bringt dir ein spezieller Router garnix, da dort dann die Bandbreite zu gering wird. Reicht ja schon wenn mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig hohen Traffic erzeugen - und weil du auch explizit Cloud erwähnst: Gerade wenn jemand den Upload auslastet, steigt der Ping stark. 

QoS bringt dir auch nur sendend etwas...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Mai 2017)

Ne hab dann eine 80 000 Leitung falls ich richtig umgerechnet hab xD

Ok schade, vielleicht muss ich doch auf die größte Leitung :/ aber der Ping hin zu LTE wird sicher besser und stabiler


----------



## NatokWa (1. Mai 2017)

Um es einfach zu sagen : Schmeiß das Modem weg und nutz direkt den Router und NUR!! den Router . Je mehr Geräte da zwischen PC und Internet sitzen desto höher der Ping da ALLE das Signal "bearbeiten" und dadurch abbremsen .
Abgesehen davon ist es sowiso völlig unnötig ein Modem UND nen Router zu haben , der Provi kann einen nicht mehr dazu zwingen deren Schrott den sie rausrücken zu nutzen .


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Mai 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Um es einfach zu sagen : Schmeiß das Modem weg und nutz direkt den Router und NUR!! den Router . Je mehr Geräte da zwischen PC und Internet sitzen desto höher der Ping da ALLE das Signal "bearbeiten" und dadurch abbremsen .
> Abgesehen davon ist es sowiso völlig unnötig ein Modem UND nen Router zu haben , der Provi kann einen nicht mehr dazu zwingen deren Schrott den sie rausrücken zu nutzen .



Hast du Nachts von Wissen geträumt? Ein Modem braucht man IMMER. Es kann allerdings in einem Router mit eingebaut sein, was aber auch so keinen Unterschied macht. Die Verarbeitung der Signale ist weiter unter einer Millisekunde. Was der TE sucht, ist ein Router mit managebarem QoS. 2 Router hintereinander sind wegen dem doppeltem NAT aber nicht anzuraten.




MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ne hab dann eine 80 000 Leitung falls ich richtig umgerechnet hab xD



ich glaube du hast dich verrechnet. Bei welchem Anbieter wird die Leitung dann sein?


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Mai 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn du bisher freiwillig LTE als Festnetzersatz genutzt hast nehme ich mal schwer an, die DSL-Leistung ist ziemlich langsam (d.h. 16.000 oder weniger)?
> Dann bringt dir ein spezieller Router garnix, da dort dann die Bandbreite zu gering wird. Reicht ja schon wenn mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig hohen Traffic erzeugen - und weil du auch explizit Cloud erwähnst: Gerade wenn jemand den Upload auslastet, steigt der Ping stark.
> 
> QoS bringt dir auch nur sendend etwas...



Was spricht denn gegen LTE? Ich nutze das selber und weiss nicht was daran so schlecht ist? 
Würde mich aber Mal interessieren (wirklich, bin nicht so der mega Experte.)

Ich habe immer so einen Download von ca. 150mbit im Schnitt und 40mbit im Upload.....schlechtester Download waren Mal so um die 120mbit.
Ping ist immer bei unter 40ms.


Habe selber beim Gaming oder Netflix oder so da noch nix gemerkt.
Ich streamen aber auch nicht bei Twitch oder YouTube....macht es da dann Probleme? Dachte der Höhe Upload wäre gerade dafür gut geeignet :/


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2017)

Naja, du bist mit dem 200€ unlimitierten LTE-Zugang ja auch eher die Ausnahme. 
In der Regel ist LTE als Festnetz*ersatz* ja stark volumenbegrenzt... Und die Stabilität ist ggfs. auch nicht die Beste (meinte der TE ja...  ). Wenn es wie bei dir keine Probleme gibt, ist natürlich alles ok. 

Wegen dem Upload: Gleiches wie beim Download... Solange der nicht völlig ausgelastet wird, bleibt auch der Ping im grünen Bereich. Wird erst dann problematisch, wenn du den kompletten Upload auslastest.


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. Mai 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, du bist mit dem 200€ unlimitierten LTE-Zugang ja auch eher die Ausnahme.
> In der Regel ist LTE als Festnetz*ersatz* ja stark volumenbegrenzt... Und die Stabilität ist ggfs. auch nicht die Beste (meinte der TE ja...  ). Wenn es wie bei dir keine Probleme gibt, ist natürlich alles ok.
> 
> Wegen dem Upload: Gleiches wie beim Download... Solange der nicht völlig ausgelastet wird, bleibt auch der Ping im grünen Bereich. Wird erst dann problematisch, wenn du den kompletten Upload auslastest.



Ah okay


----------



## Matusalem (2. Mai 2017)

Für möglichst gute Werte in der Latenz von Datenpaketen (umgangssprachlich "Ping"), hilft Priorisierung von Datenpakten (QoS) und/oder eine möglichst hohe Bandbreite der Verbindungen, die Verwendung von Übertragungstechnologien mit niedriger Latenz (z.B. Ethernet) und die Minimierung von Übertragungsstrecken .

Bei z.B. der Anbindung Deines PC mit Gigabit-Ethernet (1000Mbit/s) ist in aller Regel die Bandbreite so hoch, das der Effekt von Priorisierung von Datenpaketen unerheblich ist.  Auch die Varianz in der Latenz ist Technologiebedingt sehr niedrig.
Die Datenraten der Internetzugänge gerade im Uplink sind in der Regel vergleichsweise langsam, hier macht eine Priorisierung Sinn. Die meisten Internet-Router (z.B. von Asus oder AVM) haben solch eine Funktion eingebaut, man muss diese nur noch konfigurieren. 
Je nach Datenrate des Internetzugangs im Downlink und anderen Teilnehmern am gleichen Internetzugang, würde eine Priorisierung von Datenpaketen, z.B. von Online Spielen, auch helfen. Doch wie in einem anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt gibt es hier keine guten Möglichkeit Einfluss zu nehmen.  Man kann nur eine Internetzugangstechnologie mit möglichst optimaler Latenz und möglichst hoher netto Datenrate wählen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Mai 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast dich verrechnet. Bei welchem Anbieter wird die Leitung dann sein?



Ich komme aus Österreich. Zurzeit bin ich bei Drei und habe dort eine LTe Tarif mit 20 Mbit DOWN und 5 mbit UP
Jetzt wechsel ich zu A1 Festnetz mit 80 Mbit down und 15 Mbits UP 



Matusalem schrieb:


> Für möglichst gute Werte in der Latenz von Datenpaketen (umgangssprachlich "Ping"), hilft Priorisierung von Datenpakten (QoS) und/oder eine möglichst hohe Bandbreite der Verbindungen, die Verwendung von Übertragungstechnologien mit niedriger Latenz (z.B. Ethernet) und die Minimierung von Übertragungsstrecken .
> 
> Bei z.B. der Anbindung Deines PC mit Gigabit-Ethernet (1000Mbit/s) ist in aller Regel die Bandbreite so hoch, das der Effekt von Priorisierung von Datenpaketen unerheblich ist.  Auch die Varianz in der Latenz ist Technologiebedingt sehr niedrig.
> Die Datenraten der Internetzugänge gerade im Uplink sind in der Regel vergleichsweise langsam, hier macht eine Priorisierung Sinn. Die meisten Internet-Router (z.B. von Asus oder AVM) haben solch eine Funktion eingebaut, man muss diese nur noch konfigurieren.
> Je nach Datenrate des Internetzugangs im Downlink und anderen Teilnehmern am gleichen Internetzugang, würde eine Priorisierung von Datenpaketen, z.B. von Online Spielen, auch helfen. Doch wie in einem anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt gibt es hier keine guten Möglichkeit Einfluss zu nehmen.  Man kann nur eine Internetzugangstechnologie mit möglichst optimaler Latenz und möglichst hoher netto Datenrate wählen.




Also einen Router mit eingebautem Modem, sowas hier?
oder den hier


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (6. Mai 2017)

QoS bringt dir nur was, wenn auch mehrere Leute die selbe Leitung nutzen, ich konnte hier nirgends rauslesen ob du alleine wohnst oder nicht.
Und selbst wenn du nicht alleine wohnen solltest, werden deine Mitbewohner mit Sicherheit nicht begeistert sein, wenn du dir deine Pakete per QoS priorisierst.
Der zusätzliche Router mach wenig Sinn, im Gegenteil jedes zusätzliche Gerät verschlechtert im Grunde genommen sogar die Latenz minimal.
Du kannst nichts machen, außer dir eine schnellere Internetleitung zu mieten. Wenn nicht möglich bleibt nurnoch auf Ausbau warten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2017)

Könntest es mal mit dem mtu fix probieren.

Da wird die Latenz etwas weniger.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------

